# Im Baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaack



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Not really.
Ive moved up to a house my DD has on a big lake in Okla, Lake Oologah. Im 50ft above the water on a sliver of ground around 110ft long and 85ft wide.
Im still looking for a place and being up here will help somewhat. The hammer finally fell, and its been a rainy muddy month of moveing. I got all my machinery that I kept moved to my SILs other than a 1 bottom plow, a 8ft wide disc, a 2 section harrow, my 2 row planter, a 2 row cultivator, a wagon a horse mower and a dump rake. Also I have the Panzer and the Cub/ There is a IHC B on the place that needs a new rear end, so I got stuff to piddle with. Wont do anything this year but clean up the place for her to sell when I leave. It has a shed that has a tool room, a chicken house, a grainery, and a hay mow in it. Im going to plank the floor as it draws water. The eggs aren't worth keeping there so dirty. The sales this Sat next and ill sell ALOT of stuff from around the old house along with my chickens.
Havnt got internet service yet. Still trying to find somebody that aint charging a arm and a leg. Looking at Direct TV for now> IF anybody has any other suggestions I WONT be on here again for a week unless I get it at the house this week. Im at my Xs now.
Chuck, Billy told me that he got a letter from you and I thank you and fog maimi for the concern, along with wr, and whoever has pmed me that I havnt looked at yet.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

All is right with the world. 

Mon


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Juno still offers a limited to 10 hours access per month cash free dial up ISP that may have a local access number in your current area if your PC still has a dial up modem in it or you have a external USB dial up modem and a landline.

http://www.juno.com/free

These are the details of their free dial up from the link above

*Free Dial-Up* 
Please note that, depending on the numbers you choose, your location, and your calling plan, you may incur long distance or toll charges in excess of your local service charges on your telephone bill. For a list of access numbers and their locations, click here. To find out whether or not you will incur any charges, and if so, the amounts of such charges, please contact your local telephone company. Live telephone technical support is available for a fee of $1.95/min ($2.95 CDN/min in Canada). You are responsible for all telephone charges and any technical support charges incurred. Service not available in all areas. See Terms of Service for complete details. 


You can check their local number availability by entering the first six digits of the phone number you would be using to make sure they have one local to your landline phone exchange first on this page

http://www.juno.com/s/numbers?junoVersion=JU

Of course if you don't have a landline your out of luck


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Good to see you!


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

If they have Exede available where you are now, I hear it is good.

Mon


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

---- your sorry hide Bill!!!! Tell us when you are going to drop off the end of the world for a few days so we won't wonder if you've gone West. At least you can tell your son to let us know when you are going to be out of touch; I sent him my phone number, and you'll get it too when you finally get your mail.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Good thing I checked here because I had the phone in my hand to call the Creek Co Sheriff's department to ask them to do a wellness check on you. Dammit. Jerk.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Dutchie said:


> Good thing I checked here because I had the phone in my hand to call the Creek Co Sheriff's department to ask them to do a wellness check on you. Dammit. Jerk.


:hysterical::hysterical::hysterical:

Mon


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Thank you for checking in! We were starting to wonder if you had floated away!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

I have spent the last near 3 weeks hauling, loading and unloading machinery at around 200 mile round trip 2 or occasionally 3 times a day. When the rains came in it was just once a day, but almost always at one end or the other in the rain. My last was 3 trips that started at 8 and ended at 11pm. 
Hauled out a load of stuff from the house yesterday, and ended up in the rain soaked to the bone. Still got a wood cook stove yet to move in the house along with lumber, and other stuff to store here, and yet another load of stuff to take to the sale. Ill have to unload my long, 22ft trailer of machinery at my SILs and haul it down home to load the lumber and of odd stuff here Mon, then Wed, go again and haul anything that can be sold at the sale Thurs for Sat. Im still plenty busy, and pretty tired.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I'm glad you checked in and you're okay.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Been wondering. Moving is tiring work. Take care.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

I don't think Bill had ANY idea how much we would worry if he didn't post for more'n a few days...

(Hey Bill, fooled ya...didn't we?)

Just don't pull that mess again, y'hear?


.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Check in with us now and then, Bill. BTW, I'm out hunting a place too. This condo living is too BORING; so I am looking for a summer place. That way Barb can get rid of me for a day or two at a time. (Maybe I could keep a second babe on ice?)
Ox


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Oxankle said:


> Check in with us now and then, Bill. BTW, I'm out hunting a place too. This condo living is too BORING; so I am looking for a summer place. That way Barb can get rid of me for a day or two at a time. (Maybe I could keep a second babe on ice?)
> Ox


 you could probably drive to the lake and help Bill put down the floor. Maybe after getting the floor down y'all could shoot marbles on it. :shrug:


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

FBB  Glad you are OK!!! You had us worried!!! Don't over do it and I hope that you can sell a BUNCH at the auction!!! Everything that you can sell NOW won't have to be moved AGAIN next time!!!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

FINALLY got internet installed here TODAY, 6-4. Hauled a HUGE load of this and that to the sale this morning for Sat, and will haul off the chickens Sat.

Don't understand it. When im on here the wimmins raise cain. When im gone and come back they raise it again for leavin.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Nice to be wanted....once in a while. Take care buddy. Hows it going up there in the high rent district....at the LAKE. Enjoy it....a little....James


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> FINALLY got internet installed here TODAY, 6-4. Hauled a HUGE load of this and that to the sale this morning for Sat, and will haul off the chickens Sat.
> 
> Don't understand it. When im on here the wimmins raise cain. When im gone and come back they raise it again for leavin.


 At your age your still trying to figure out women? Glad you got your online access back.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Glad to hear you are back on the net Bill. Don't wonder what the women think or do--it will only hurt your brain. NO man understands women.

Chuck


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

James its kinda risky livin here lol. Next door neighbor N of me died day for yesterday. Neighbor S told me. Also said that 4 had died last month adding this one also. I said, well, I guess this is the right place for it, every bodies old. 
\
I never see anyone other than OCCASIONALLY the neighbor S. They change clothes EVERY DAY, and don't do anything to get the ones they have on dirty LOL. Im loading, and hauling, and unloading, and removing stuff, and I wear the same clothes AT LEAST 1/2 the week. I used to make it a full week. Ill wear them till tomorrow night after I catch up the chickens.

I have to go upstairs to go to the bathroom as the bottom one dosent work. It gets HOT up there. The stairs are sharply inclined and have only one banester. I can feel that im strengthening my legs by using it and NOT using the banaster.

I keep a little sprinkling can in the bedroom and use it for a P pot. Saves me up to a 1/2 dozen trips upstairs a night. I take it outside early in the morning, empty it and wash it for reuse.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Are you going to be able to move your house? Did you get the rest you listed moved yet or you leaving it. Did you ever get any of the hay from the last 2 years sold? Didn't you plow this spring, did you plant? What a mess for you. Hope everything works out....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

So far, havnt sold the house tho had it listed on CL. 1 14 X 40 for $4000
1 14 X 24 for $3000
1 12 X 32 for $2000
no takers.
Going to relist it as soon as I get my couch and porch swing, and wood range out of long house.
Everything else of size, tools machinery/tractors are gone. what I took to the sale was little stuff like T posts, 85, 2 hog feeders, 3 partial rolls of woven wire, troughs ect. Alon g with a buncha antiques and household stuff. Ive got a lot of household stuff packed away on a porch here. Still got to get my 200+ fruit jars,, and some lumber
Sold all the hay for $20 a bale. Didn't plow anything this year.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Bill, you still looking for the same place you were...under 65K for the property, 7-10 acres , cleared, house, outbuilding/s, near your family?

Mon


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

You have been busy. Take care of yourself. I can't imagine the work. I guess you knew it could be coming, still a mess, all the same. I hope everything works out in the end. Maybe this is the push to get set up for the best days of your life. Take your time and do it right, make life easier for you, closer to family....James


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

You got it, both of you. thanks


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Bill, for what it is worth, yesterday the weatherman said that the middle of the country is starting a hot, dry cycle. Since it has not rained in the last 24 hours up here- and you know how rare that Is this spring- I hope that he right. 

I hope that he is correct and that you can settle while it Is dry! It would have been better if you could have moved in the dry, but it is better than nothing!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yep, Looks like it getting ready for summer. 
I go to my 50th reunion this Fri. Hope it stays nice and dry over the weekend.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

FarmboyBill said:


> yep, Looks like it getting ready for summer.
> I go to my 50th reunion this Fri. Hope it stays nice and dry over the weekend.


You actually GO to those things?

I got a notice for my 50th and sent it back, return to sender, address unknown.

Mon...does this remind you of a song?


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Why on earth would you send back a reunion notice "address unknown"? I liked the kids I grew up with and I stay in touch with a half dozen or so. I just went to my 65th not long ago. Got an email from one of them today.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Well, I never liked those winners who go to the reunions. The losers I hung with didn't go to any of the 2 ive been 2. It just gives me a chance/excuse to go back home one more time.
Since I didn't age like most the rest of them, It gives me the chance to kinda say, you had your chance for me and didn't take it when I was a freckle faced kinky haired blondie to the old wrinkly women lol.
I wont be seeing my bro. My dd paid for me to stay in a motel in St joe. He may not even know of the reunion.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

Terri said:


> Bill, for what it is worth, yesterday the weatherman said that the middle of the country is starting a hot, dry cycle. Since it has not rained in the last 24 hours up here- and you know how rare that Is this spring- I hope that he right.
> 
> I hope that he is correct and that you can settle while it Is dry! It would have been better if you could have moved in the dry, but it is better than nothing!


The weatherman has already changed his mind. Bill you might or might not get that dry weekend you were hoping for.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

yeah I see that


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

Terri said:


> The weatherman has already changed his mind. Bill you might or might not get that dry weekend you were hoping for.



Every forecast they give a different amount of rain fall for my area. If I get this hay all tied up I won't get any thing.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Ox, I didn't know those kids! Wasn't even there 18 months!

Got to admit, there was ONE boy I would have gone back for. Unfortunately, he died.

Mon


----------

